# Total Failure! positive stories please?



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi All

Just looking for some reassurance really, want to know if this or similar has happened to anyone else and what kind of results they have had afterwards.

Just had my first cycle of injections. I had one and a half weeks of 75iui and then they swapped me on to alternate days between 75iui and 150iui because nothing seemed to be happening on the lower dose. Lo and behold 5 days later on the higher dose I was told that there had been no change at all from the beginning of the treatment (aarrgghhh! how frustrating). I was offered the option to carry on for another 5 days or give up and wait for the next cycle. Speaking to the nurse honestly it seemed the best option was to give this one up and try again on the higher dose from the start of the next cycle..... problem is I have to wait two weeks for my period (which never comes unless induced) if that doesn't come then I'll contact the hosp, have ten days of provera and then another 14 day wait for AF to come, all we seem to do is wait!

Anyway, just looking to hear from people who have been in a similar situatuion and have had some positive results, not necesseraily a BFP but some ovulation would be nice!! 

How sad, I've moved on from looking forward to a baby to just waiting for the nurse to say "we have a follicle" - going to be the best feeling in the world ha ha ha!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi sorry your cycle was abandoned, that must be disappointing, mine was almost abandoned this time but the opposite problem too many follies!!  

I have always had 150iu of menopur a day for 12 days, and I get 2-3 good follies, this time I had 3 good uns and 2 which were almost the right size, but they decided not to abandon cos its my 3rd go!

Good luck with next cycle!     

ps the waiting is the worst part no matter what stage you are at, I have 11 days to wait and see if its worked 3rd time round


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Outspan,

So sorry your cycle was abandoned. Please don't feel like it is your fault - it is just the hospital being cautious because of your PCOS. You are more likely to overstimulate with PCOS so it can take a few goes to get the drugs right but you will get there in the end. Some of the girls on the IUI thread have had similar problems.

Good luck for next time.

D x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Outspan.

Can't remember my exact details but just wanted to give you hope. I have PCOS and don't ovulate. I wan't producing any follicles and increased dosage to 150, think I wan injecting for nearly 20 days, nothing was happening then when I went for last scan told there were 3 large follicles, practically appeared from nowhere! I was told they always do IUI with 2 follicles, don't with 4 but 3 was my choice. We decided to go ahead as next time may have none or overstimulated. We got a BFP. I'm really sorry I can't remember bexact numbers and dates, but I always had to have Provera and know I was injecting for a lot longer than expected. I know exactly how you feel about no follicles as you almost expect with the drugs that there's no option of none growing.

Good luck for your next cycle. Stay Positive.  
Love Northern Lass x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi  

I was half way through a course of ivf, (due to pco & low sperm count) had all the drugs, stimmed for 8 days & i only produced 6 follies - only 2x of which we could use 18mm & 20mm, they decided to cancel the cycle of ivf and change to IUI .... And by some form of miricle i got a   first time round and im due in 4 weeks time  

So there is hope .. dont give up - it will happen    

 

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Outspan 3
                  My situation was similar to yours, they kept changing and increasing my dose but my stubborn follies wouldn't grow past 10 mm.  I had so many follies because of the pcos but they just would not grow.  On my next cycle they changed one of my injections to a tablet called dexamethosone, it is for women who produce lots of follies that don't grow and it encourages them to grow. I took this with my previous gonal f dose of 75. One follie grew to 20 mm,  Unfortunately it was a BFN but at least they know what doseand medication will work for me next time. Good Luck


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks all

I know I'm not alone in whats happening and it's always reassuring to hear others.

Brought a smile to my face - the lot of you!


----------

